# 2011 Jetta 2.5L oil light need help



## Paquett173 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello, it's my gf car, only haves 30 000miles.

The car will bip end the light flash red 2-3 times ( 1-2 min between ) , only at the begining . I checked the oil, added a bit but didn't solve the problem. The dip stick seems fin. 

The oil was changed 4000miles ago.

What are my options?

Sensor fault ? How many are they end where ?

Sludge in the oil pan ?

Bad oil pump ?

I told her not to drive to much the car, she's 2h drive from where i can work on the car. Should i tow it back ?


----------



## pavwe (Feb 1, 2015)

seems not too many people are active in this section.
Hope you have it sorted out by now. It's best not to drive at all before oil pressure is measured.


----------



## Paquett173 (Feb 10, 2015)

I changed the sensor, still the light goes on !

Anyone ?


----------

